# i gotta quesiton.....



## ratlover01 (Feb 21, 2009)

i am just wondering....
i have owned rats before but they have all passed away. i am now interested in getting a ferret. i am just wondeirng if anyone here owns a ferret could tell me if they have a much different personalitly from a rat? i'm just curious. Because i am looking for something different. i don't have anything against rats, its just i am wanting a something new. 
thanks!
ratlover01


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It might help if you mention ferrets in the subject of your thread


----------

